# Americans in New Zealand



## Kage17

Hey guys and gals,

I am currently an American citizen located in Wisconsin and I am looking into relocating to New Zealand. I seem to be running more across glamor sites and accounts of what life is like and was hoping to get a real perspective of life in New Zealand from some people who have taken the leap I am considering. My target moving time is within a year as of right now.

Some of my personal background that I am looking to get questions answered along the line of:
- I am in my mid 20's and have a fiance that we plan to get married before we move. I am curious what life is like for people in our age bracket?

- I am looking into going back to college in New Zealand and wondering what the schools are like out there?

- I am a constitutionalist/libertarian, I don't fully agree with Republicans or Demorcrats and really want to be left to my things to live my life. I am a strong supporter of the Bill of Rights and Constitution and largely the 2nd Amendment (Right to keep and bare arms/guns). I like a conservative government and a liberal social/life view. I am not trying to start nor am I interested in any political debates, just looking for how some people feel social and political life is in NZ. Also, I have read all the gun laws for NZ and understand the licensing and such, but has anyone had experience going through getting the as an immigrant and how hard/easy was it to a class A, B, or E license?

- I am wondering how it is to have and raise children in NZ and how similar or different it is from the US.

- I am a big fan of football, basketball, and hockey. What sports programs does NZ have and do they carry any American sports games?

- Do the NZ theaters carry American movies as they come out or are there American shows on tv?

- How are the taxes/living expenses compared to US versus income and the standard of living you have experienced? (hopefully this one isn't too personal to ask) I am your average middle class citizen in the US right now to compare to.

I have read things on all of the topics above but I have found either all tourist type sites saying it's the best place in the Universe all the time or I have found horror accounts that people probably ended up not moving properly and got themselves into a tough spot. Really what I'm looking for is first hand accounts and experiences.

Sorry for being long winded and thank you in advance for your guys help and responses it is very much appreciated.

Thank you,

Kage


----------



## topcat83

Kage17 said:


> Hey guys and gals,
> 
> I am currently an American citizen located in Wisconsin and I am looking into relocating to New Zealand. I seem to be running more across glamor sites and accounts of what life is like and was hoping to get a real perspective of life in New Zealand from some people who have taken the leap I am considering. My target moving time is within a year as of right now.
> 
> Some of my personal background that I am looking to get questions answered along the line of:
> - I am in my mid 20's and have a fiance that we plan to get married before we move. I am curious what life is like for people in our age bracket?
> 
> - I am looking into going back to college in New Zealand and wondering what the schools are like out there?
> 
> - I am a constitutionalist/libertarian, I don't fully agree with Republicans or Demorcrats and really want to be left to my things to live my life. I am a strong supporter of the Bill of Rights and Constitution and largely the 2nd Amendment (Right to keep and bare arms/guns). I like a conservative government and a liberal social/life view. I am not trying to start nor am I interested in any political debates, just looking for how some people feel social and political life is in NZ. Also, I have read all the gun laws for NZ and understand the licensing and such, but has anyone had experience going through getting the as an immigrant and how hard/easy was it to a class A, B, or E license?
> 
> - I am wondering how it is to have and raise children in NZ and how similar or different it is from the US.
> 
> - I am a big fan of football, basketball, and hockey. What sports programs does NZ have and do they carry any American sports games?
> 
> - Do the NZ theaters carry American movies as they come out or are there American shows on tv?
> 
> - How are the taxes/living expenses compared to US versus income and the standard of living you have experienced? (hopefully this one isn't too personal to ask) I am your average middle class citizen in the US right now to compare to.
> 
> I have read things on all of the topics above but I have found either all tourist type sites saying it's the best place in the Universe all the time or I have found horror accounts that people probably ended up not moving properly and got themselves into a tough spot. Really what I'm looking for is first hand accounts and experiences.
> 
> Sorry for being long winded and thank you in advance for your guys help and responses it is very much appreciated.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Kage


Hi there - welcome to the Forum. 
You'll find many of your answers by browsing through previous posts, but there are a couple of things in your post that stand out to me. So I'll try and answer them. Just bear in mind that they're just my opinion, and personal observations.

One of the things that you _won't_ find is 'Little America'. New Zealand is _very_ different. So you ask about US films and TV programs. Of course we have them, because the US is one of the biggest producers of English-speaking entertainment. But our entertainment certainly doesn't revolve around US-provided entertainment.

NZ is huge on sport - but you'll be unlikely to find US-specific sports prevalent on TV. You'll find Rugby, Netball, some basketball, cricket, and other sports when they're in season. There might be the odd American football game. But there are always the satellite sports channels.

Guns - there are very few New Zealanders who would agree with you on the 'right to bear arms'. In fact most of us (and I include myself in this camp) cannot understand how allowing everyone to carry guns makes things safer! I'll add that my husband does have a gun licence - but it's purely for popping off possums (which are vermin) and he'd never use it for sport hunting. Mainly farmers and hunters carry guns, and only when they will be using them. Any other time they must be kept securely. As for carrying concealed firearms - well, forget it. It is just not allowed. See Arms Code (Firearms) | New Zealand Police. The one thing I notice about it is that it assumes that the audience is a hunter with a rifle, and doesn't even consider the 'safety rules around carrying a concealed weapon on a regular basis'. See Is it legal to carry a concealed pistol in NZ if you have a standard firearms licence? - Yahoo! Answers NZ too - it covers the situation very well.

And I think the following sums up the NZ attitude to carrying guns too - as standard, our Police Officers do not carry guns. And long may that situation continue


----------



## escapedtonz

Kage17 said:


> Hey guys and gals,
> 
> I am currently an American citizen located in Wisconsin and I am looking into relocating to New Zealand. I seem to be running more across glamor sites and accounts of what life is like and was hoping to get a real perspective of life in New Zealand from some people who have taken the leap I am considering. My target moving time is within a year as of right now.
> 
> Some of my personal background that I am looking to get questions answered along the line of:
> - I am in my mid 20's and have a fiance that we plan to get married before we move. I am curious what life is like for people in our age bracket?
> 
> - I am looking into going back to college in New Zealand and wondering what the schools are like out there?
> 
> - I am a constitutionalist/libertarian, I don't fully agree with Republicans or Demorcrats and really want to be left to my things to live my life. I am a strong supporter of the Bill of Rights and Constitution and largely the 2nd Amendment (Right to keep and bare arms/guns). I like a conservative government and a liberal social/life view. I am not trying to start nor am I interested in any political debates, just looking for how some people feel social and political life is in NZ. Also, I have read all the gun laws for NZ and understand the licensing and such, but has anyone had experience going through getting the as an immigrant and how hard/easy was it to a class A, B, or E license?
> 
> - I am wondering how it is to have and raise children in NZ and how similar or different it is from the US.
> 
> - I am a big fan of football, basketball, and hockey. What sports programs does NZ have and do they carry any American sports games?
> 
> - Do the NZ theaters carry American movies as they come out or are there American shows on tv?
> 
> - How are the taxes/living expenses compared to US versus income and the standard of living you have experienced? (hopefully this one isn't too personal to ask) I am your average middle class citizen in the US right now to compare to.
> 
> I have read things on all of the topics above but I have found either all tourist type sites saying it's the best place in the Universe all the time or I have found horror accounts that people probably ended up not moving properly and got themselves into a tough spot. Really what I'm looking for is first hand accounts and experiences.
> 
> Sorry for being long winded and thank you in advance for your guys help and responses it is very much appreciated.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Kage


Hi Kage,

I'm not American and haven't lived in the US so can't comment on any specifics associated with comparing the two countries.

Mid twenties and getting married before you migrate?
You don't need to do it for the sake of NZ Immigration. 
Doesn't matter what your marital status is on your application - you will still have to submit proof that you have had a long (in excess of 12 months) and committed relationship to convince Immigration that you meet the requirement for that particular part of the application so save every memento of your relationship - eg photos from holidays, tickets of any description like travel, theatre, concerts, sports events that you attended together, wedding invites, utility bills or rental contracts, joint bank accounts, joint finance, joint mortgage etc etc.
The more evidence you have the easier Immigration will be convinced that your relationship is strong.

Life is excellent for 20 something's here especially Queenstown (party capital of NZ for sports), Southern Alps for skiing and glacier walking, Ruapehu/Tongariro/Mt Taranaki for skiing in the North Island, Lake Taupo North Island for water sports, Auckland for good but expensive cosmopolitan social life, Wellington for crazy drinking nights out, the whole country for tramping etc etc.
All depends what you want out of life and what you want to get up to when your not studying or working ?

The universities here are fantastic. There are 8 in total and 7 of them are world class with the University of Auckland at the top of the pile.
Will this be your method of emigration - ie a study visa over a work or residency visa ?

I'll skip all the political stuff as I've no interest or opinion of it that would be constructive.
Without politicians and religion the world would be much safer and not forever falling on its ass ;-)
No idea about guns or the laws. I don't hunt and I don't feel there's a risk I'm ever gonna get car or motorbike jack'd.
NZ really does feel very safe and in 13 months I've not seen any trouble whatsoever, no gang members or gang fighting, no fighting in the bars late on, no road rage - all of which was prevalent in the UK when I left.

One of the big reasons we came here was to offer our toddler the best upbringing he could have. Less people, cars, traffic, pollution, better schools, better weather to give much more of an outdoorsy lifestyle than he could ever have in the UK.
In our opinion NZ is an excellent place to bring up children.

Don't seem to see much football or hockey on TV here - I assume you mean American football ?
There's English Premier League football and NZ football plus lots of rugby, Motorsport, golf plus other world sports.
Basketball is big here and US baseball.

NZ isn't lost when it comes to movies. Movie releases may not come out on the same weekend as in the US but not far off unless it was made here like The Hobbit!

You will find taxes here a lot cheaper than the US. They are also cheaper than the UK.
A problem that may arise for you though in future - if you earn over a certain threshold, you may also have to pay taxes back in the US on any earnings in excess of the threshold ?
Maximum tax band here is 33%.

You will find the cost of living to be higher, just like I did. 
I'd say approx 10 - 15% higher in fact.
Virtually everything here costs more as apart from milk and lamb nothing is manufactured here unless you fancy buying aluminium or steel in bulk!!!
Even lamb is competitively priced. NZ get such a good price for it worldwide, why sell it to the locals for less profit!
From a UK perspective, fuel is cheaper but energy about the same high price and motoring is cheaper than what I was used to - e.g. car registration, road user charges, insurance, warrants of fitness etc.

On the whole, salaries are approx 1/3rd less than equivalent salaries for the same job. I had to look for work with a national company and take on more responsibility to get a salary that afforded us as a family a decent lifestyle but it is still way less than what I was paid back in the UK for a job with less responsibility.

Think that should do you for the time being and we'll be here when you have any more questions.

Regards,


----------



## kiwigser

*NZ and USA*

You can watch American sport if you subscribe to Sky (Murdoch monopoly) or you can watch US tv and UK tv on the internet, we do it all the time.

The majority of NZers cannot understand or believe the US gun laws, stupid people with guns kill others, we occasionally see it here with hunters. You and your partner will be interviewed separately if you wish to get a gun licence for a rifle or shotgun and also you must have a reason for having a gun. You will have to attend a course and pass the test, 28 out of 30 required. You will also need some sort of gun safe firmly fixed to the house, this will be inspected at the interview stage. Pistols and MSSA have far more stringent controls.

Taxes are not bad her but I believe property tax to be much lower, well certainly the case with NY. 

The main thing here is that you can afford to get ill and go into hospital. Not too much of a worry at your age, but believe me, some day you will need treatment. You do not need medical insurance, you can have it to queue jump for minor ops.

Wisconsin, is a long way from the sea, must be a long drive to the lakes as well. NZ is water sport oriented, the sea is always near, so sailing, surfing, fishing, diving, power boats etc. Again stupid people with boats often drown! 

NZ is all about the outdoors.


----------



## MrsRose

My hubby and I are Americans who are planning the move to NZ too. 

We recently spent about a week and a half in NZ, and have been researching New Zealand, NZ lifestyle, costs, differences between NZ and US, etc for about 3 years now. We're finally at the stage where we're getting ready to make the move! 

Like Topcat said, New Zealand is not like the United States. English is the primary language in both countries, but that's about the only major similarity we noticed. For starters: You drive on the opposite side of the road, the driver side is on the opposite side of the car, you can drive for miles and miles and not see another person when driving outside of the major cities, the beaches are gloriously uncrowded...even on "crowded" days compared to any US beach you've ever been to, EVERYWHERE is gloriously uncrowded compared to anywhere in the US ...

It IS absolutely as beautiful as all the touristy websites say it is, but living there is not going to be like a 24/7/365 vacation (holiday). You'll still need to work, make a living, pay bills, buy groceries, etc just like you would anywhere else you live. And it may look small on the world map, but when you're there, it seems so big. 

Cost wise... At first glance, it may seem like taxes are much higher in NZ than the US, but I think the average American would actual spend much less in NZ than in the US with regards to taxes, healthcare, etc... 
I mean think about it: as US citizens, we pay federal AND state taxes AND social security and other government program taxes AND ridiculously expensive healthcare premiums, and then STILL have to pay copays and huge out of pocket costs for healthcare services.  We've spoken to quite a few Kiwis regarding the cost of healthcare and its so ridiculously inexpensive compared to what we pay for our healthcare. I don't imagine anyone in New Zealand files bankruptcy due to piled up medical bills like so many Americans do. 

Food and sundries purchased at supermarkets were more expensive in NZ than the US in general. However, I am a super duper health nut, and I took particular notice of the abundance of local farmers markets, and privately owned grocers, butchers, etc. Produce, for example, when purchased locally through a farmer or privately owned grocer, is actually_ less_ expensive in many cases than what we pay for produce here in the States. 

The cost of electronics, furniture, household items, etc is generally more expensive in NZ than the US. And you can probably expect to spend a greater percentage of your monthly income on housing in NZ. We have greater and more convenient access to goods here in the States than you'll get in NZ. If you want to be able to get as much stuff as possible for as little money as possible, the US is the place to be for sure. 

The sports are different. Football in NZ is what we in the States call soccer. Bowling in NZ is what we call bocce ball. And NZ's sport of choice seems to be rugby. 

Not too much knowledge or experience regarding NZ television. We spent every waking moment in NZ outdoors or wining and dining with new kiwi friends. 

The general political vibe we picked up in New Zealand is: compared to the US, there isn't much of a political vibe. Lol Here in the states, everything is so politically charged. Everything is a great big controversy. It's Republican or Democrat. Conservative or Liberal. Right wing or left wing. And political/religious/intellectual debates are often if not always heated. In NZ (and I haven't LIVED there yet, so I could be off on this) it seemed the attitude was more of a "live and let live" kinda vibe. There are very conservative people, and very liberal people, and everything in between...but people don't seem to discuss politics and argue over them the way we do here. 

As far as gun laws, etc... In NZ, people dont carry guns. I dont think many people even own them. But the crime rate in New Zealand is vastly smaller than it is in the US. People still leave their cars and homes unlocked in many places there. kids can run around their neighborhood streets without the fear of being abducted. 
Is there crime in NZ? yes, of course there is. There _are _humans living there after all. But statistically, and based on everything I've read, and everyone I've talked to, and what we saw while visiting, it seems SO much safer there than the States. 
Here in the states, I am totally in favor of the right to bear arms because everyone already has guns, and if they were to outlaw them now, the only ones who would obey the law are law abiding citizens. that would leave us with a country full of armed criminal and defenseless law abiding citizens. But in NZ, there is really no need for carrying a gun for personal safety reasons. But I don't think anyone will stop you if you decide to make a sport of hunting possums. 



For us Americans, it comes to this: If your idea of happiness is a really big house, big SUVs, lots of stuff, fast-paced lifestyle, social status, and "financial security," then its probably best to stay in the States.
If you are ok with trading at least some of that stuff for the beautiful scenery and outdoor recreation that NZ offers, a more slow-paced lifestyle (comparatively speaking), and a way of life that emphasizes family, community, and enjoying life rather than being rich in money and goods, then New Zealand may be a better option for you.


----------



## Guest

> For us Americans, it comes to this: If your idea of happiness is a really big house, big SUVs, lots of stuff, fast-paced lifestyle, social status, and "financial security," then its probably best to stay in the States.
> If you are ok with trading at least some of that stuff for the beautiful scenery and outdoor recreation that NZ offers, a more slow-paced lifestyle (comparatively speaking), and a way of life that emphasizes family, community, and enjoying life rather than being rich in money and goods, then New Zealand may be a better option for you.


This pretty much sums up how I feel. 
Hubby is kiwi born- I'm American. Hubby felt strongly about keeping our family in America. simply because here he can provide for us really well ($100k +) whereas NZ salaries are so much less and cost of living is so much higher. (Left behind a salary of $45-60k in NZ) 
He was raised poor and being able to provide the kids with all these shiny goodies offered a sense of pride and accomplishment- but at what cost? Fearing for our children's safety at school, State and gov put children last- education is so lacking in many areas, high crime rate, and frankly it's too populated for our taste ;p 
I see teenagers walk around with this high and mighty sense of entitlement- carrying iPads and iPhones, yet their parents are on welfare! Country is def steering away from the vision our forefathers had in mind.... And I'm happy to say goodbye. 
Yes we might have to buy a used van and a small house etc. but our children will gain so much more in the long run.


----------



## Kage17

Thanks for all the responses guys I appreciate the info!

I'm not so much looking for a 'little America' in NZ just a comparison from US to NZ and I'm and a huge American football and cinema fan so that was the basis of my question in that regard. Politically I like the NZ view of live and let live, I want to be left alone to my things, grow my own food in my garden, not have the government in my business 24/7 like in the states. The life in NZ just seems more open and accepting and I love the out doors and live a short 10 min run from the lake and am very into fishing and wake boarding and such. I kind of made myself sound lazy with all the tv/movie questions haha.

The gun views I guess I didn't take into respect the difference in culture and much like the NZ's seem to feel I don't fully grasp how you could feel safe without a firearm. There is a vast difference in culture and I think that will be a large culture shock to me and take some getting used to. In the US the safest places are statistically where the most citizen gun ownership is much like the Swiss and places like Chicago where the strictest gun laws are in place are violent as can be and all the mass shooting happen in gun prohibited zones. The whole 'only thing that can stop a bad guy with a gun is a good guy with a gun' because so many are in circulation doesn't apply to NZ so I apologize for sounding like a gun crazy cowboy in respect to that.

I am very much not looking to be an American in NZ but assimilate to NZ and it's culture and way of life, that is the biggest attraction to me in considering this move.

Thank you again for your guys responses and perspectives, a view from the inside goes a long way from someone looking in.

Kage


----------



## Lisamckiwi

Why don't you plan to visit and work here for a few months? You're young that would be very doable. Best to visit and see for yourself before such a big move. Make sure you are here at or near the winter months so you are seeing NZ for real. Winters can be a shocker for many due to housing construction and cost of energy.


----------



## sweetas

Hi Kage, 

I'm a born and bred NZer who might be able to add a few things.

In terms of guns, NZers consider it pretty strange if you wish to have a weapon for personal protection. As a kiwi, in my own country I would actually consider that to be suspicious behaviour. 'Are you trying to defend your drug lab?' or 'are you involved with gangs?' are thoughts that would go through my mind. On the other hand, if you enjoy shooting for sport there are good options (be aware that gun control and purchasing is not as easy as you are used to). My father is a keen fullbore shooter and enjoys travelling to regional clubs most weekends to compete. There are low-key smallbore and fullbore clubs to join in most towns and cities. If hunting is your thing, this is also very accessible. Rabbits and possums are pests and if you have a chat to a local farmer and ask permission first they will usually very happily welcome you onto the property to have a shoot (avoiding times of year when stock are having their young). If you like to get rugged in remote parts of the native bush, there are also good deer hunting opportunities. Check out the NZ Deerstalkers Association. There are also a selection of NZ hunting, shooting a fishing magazines to help you learn more.

I agree with Lisamckiwi that it is worth visiting the country. We have a very different culture to the US, despite speaking the same language (albeit with different spelling!) If you come with an open mind, you might just find you love it. However, if Kiwis detect a whiff of "Captain America" attitudes coming from you, they will run a mile!


----------



## Toni in Auckland

Kage17 said:


> Hey guys and gals,
> 
> I am currently an American citizen located in Wisconsin and I am looking into relocating to New Zealand. I seem to be running more across glamor sites and accounts of what life is like and was hoping to get a real perspective of life in New Zealand from some people who have taken the leap I am considering. My target moving time is within a year as of right now.
> 
> Some of my personal background that I am looking to get questions answered along the line of:
> - I am in my mid 20's and have a fiance that we plan to get married before we move. I am curious what life is like for people in our age bracket?
> 
> - I am looking into going back to college in New Zealand and wondering what the schools are like out there?
> 
> - I am a constitutionalist/libertarian, I don't fully agree with Republicans or Demorcrats and really want to be left to my things to live my life. I am a strong supporter of the Bill of Rights and Constitution and largely the 2nd Amendment (Right to keep and bare arms/guns). I like a conservative government and a liberal social/life view. I am not trying to start nor am I interested in any political debates, just looking for how some people feel social and political life is in NZ. Also, I have read all the gun laws for NZ and understand the licensing and such, but has anyone had experience going through getting the as an immigrant and how hard/easy was it to a class A, B, or E license?
> 
> - I am wondering how it is to have and raise children in NZ and how similar or different it is from the US.
> 
> - I am a big fan of football, basketball, and hockey. What sports programs does NZ have and do they carry any American sports games?
> 
> - Do the NZ theaters carry American movies as they come out or are there American shows on tv?
> 
> - How are the taxes/living expenses compared to US versus income and the standard of living you have experienced? (hopefully this one isn't too personal to ask) I am your average middle class citizen in the US right now to compare to.
> 
> I have read things on all of the topics above but I have found either all tourist type sites saying it's the best place in the Universe all the time or I have found horror accounts that people probably ended up not moving properly and got themselves into a tough spot. Really what I'm looking for is first hand accounts and experiences.
> 
> Sorry for being long winded and thank you in advance for your guys help and responses it is very much appreciated.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Kage


I found that New Zealanders generally had a poor opinion of Americans, found them too loud and brash and delighted in taking them down a peg or two. I worked with a couple in Auckland and they were very frustrated at the way they were treated in the company: they were told they were in New Zealand now and things were done differently there. Its very hard to innovate or be creative in that sort of environment. Both of them left, one to go back to LA the other moved to Sydney.


----------



## sweetas

Toni in Auckland said:


> I found that New Zealanders generally had a poor opinion of Americans, found them too loud and brash and delighted in taking them down a peg or two. I worked with a couple in Auckland and they were very frustrated at the way they were treated in the company: they were told they were in New Zealand now and things were done differently there. Its very hard to innovate or be creative in that sort of environment. Both of them left, one to go back to LA the other moved to Sydney.


I acknowledge that there is some anti-Americanism in NZ, mostly to a few cultural and political aspects that Kiwis perceive as arrogance. We've pretty sensitive to arrogance - in both ourselves and others, a bit of a national hang-up perhaps? We do (massive generalisations here) tend to be more quietly spoken and reserved than people from the US as well. However, kiwis are also folks who take individuals as we find them and appreciate foreigners who wish to get to know us better. 

Toni had a bad experience in Auckland, for which I am sorry. It is our largest city and most NZers consider it to be very different to the rest of the country (I have lived there as well as other cities in the North and South Islands and concur). Individual experiences differ and my country isn't everyone's preference (hey, not even all the kiwis stay there - we are well known for going overseas!). That said, I have had several friends and workmates from the US who have made NZ their home, have mixed well with the Kiwis, embraced the culture and love it here. They're a bit more "out there" and expressive with their emotions than their kiwi friends but we find that refreshing and to us they seem charming and warm. 

However, if you feel like NZ might be a bit too much of a culture and lifestyle shift, you may wish to check out Australia. We have quite a bit in common with our cousins "across the ditch" but I think they are culturally and economically closer to the US, and workers there tend to have more disposable income. I only suggest this as your questions seem to indicate to me that there are quite a few aspects of life in the US that you would find hard to let go of. As NZ and Australia are close together, you could even come on holiday (or working holiday) to visit both countries. Avoid spending all your time and money on tour groups, backpack around and don't just see the main centres.


----------



## sweetas

Oh and if you want to learn a bit of history about the Australia / NZ / US political relationship, search for ANZUS Treaty in Wikipedia.


----------



## topcat83

Toni in Auckland said:


> I found that New Zealanders generally had a poor opinion of Americans, found them too loud and brash and delighted in taking them down a peg or two. I worked with a couple in Auckland and they were very frustrated at the way they were treated in the company: they were told they were in New Zealand now and things were done differently there. Its very hard to innovate or be creative in that sort of environment. Both of them left, one to go back to LA the other moved to Sydney.


I will say that generally it is not Americans but American politics that NZers have difficulty understanding. I have friends from the US here, and they are generally contented. They haven't found the average Kiwi anti-American, and aren't showing any signs of wanting to go home!


----------



## Toni in Auckland

Where do your friends work?


----------



## topcat83

Toni in Auckland said:


> Where do your friends work?


In that big city you don't like - Auckland!

One of my neighbours (in deepest rural Waikato) is also American, and loves it here!


----------



## jsharbuck

We have been here for almost a year, living in Bay of Plenty area. We have had no problem feeling accepted either work or personally. We have been blown away by the warmth and acceptance of people here. The first few months I found myself saying, "in America we...". Now I make a conscious effort to drop that and learn the culture and how things ate done here. Yes things are different and in some respects Americans take a different approach to work and business. It also gives us the opportunity for entrepreneurship. 

I am starting a market based food catering business and have gotten a lot of support and help from my Kiwi friends. 
My husband is in a management position with an international company and has never felt that he was treated any different by anyone. A lot of it is your attitude and willingness to live as a Kiwi, you will find that the average Kiwi is warm and welcoming to you.


----------

